
Bitcoin is the world’s most dangerous idea - mylisp
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/04/16/bitcoin-is-the-worlds-most-dangerous-idea/
======
venomsnake
I still think that the idea of us amassing nukes and helping them proliferate
is more dangerous. Or the idea that we can abuse the planet ecosystem to
infinity.

The problem with bitcoin is that the nation states hold the guns. As the US
government showed in the last 10 years - "We upheld the US constitution,
unless it prevents us to do something we are set to do" was possible in the
nation with most checks and balances on earth. So your protections against
thugs beating passwords out of you are much thinner than you expect (and with
SWATs so prevalent, they are thinner right now). Worldwide.

If bitcoin becomes dangerous it will be shut down. The only path to success as
I can see if US, EU and Japan support it as a weapon to disrupt BRICs
economies and other threats.

